# arms co 7 shot revolver



## scott9238 (Aug 1, 2009)

how much is it worth


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you buying or selling? Private deal or through a dealer? Pictures? Description? Condition? All of these are helpful tidbits of info for someone to give you a proper answer instead of just a blunt "How much is it worth".

BTW, welcome to the forum. And if you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines. 

:watching::watching::watching:


----------

